
ClearCam Is The Rapid-Fire Way To Clearer iPhone Pictures - peter123
http://www.ismashphone.com/2009/02/clearcam-is-the-rapidfire-way-to-clearer-iphone-pictures.html
======
gravitycop
Truly impressive. The comparison shots show a huge difference in clarity. This
looks like a great app.

It requires a jailbroken iPhone, by the way. Company site:
<http://www.occipital.com/ClearCam>

